# Bit of help guys..



## jonnyboy82 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just bought myself a 2003 A3 8L 1.8T with only 53k on the clock and a one owner car. After doing a scan with vagcom I get this error code:










So I have replaced the temp sensor and it seems the temp gauge is still behaving the same. But I know the car is getting up to temp as the fans kick in. But after a 20 min drive to work surely the gauge should be reading 90 which is half way. 

Could this be a thermostat issue or anything I may have missed?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

